# PVR921 Help!



## pwrdriver56 (May 18, 2006)

I am new to this forum please help! 

I have had my 921 for about a year. Had not tried to do anything but watch TV
with it. Now I have a new A/V amp and want to control the 921 and amp (eventually all my IR devices) with one remote. 

I guess my first problem is knowing for sure if the 921 is IR controllable. the remote I have for the A/V amp (RX-V4600 Yamaha) is not RF , IR only.

I have also tried to go the other way with the DishPro 8.0 remote to control the
RX-V4600, (just on and off for now would be good) But the remote only turns it 
off with the codes I have. The 4600 remote has two power buttons, "system power" and "standby". I normally turn on the receiver with "system power" and off with "standby".

I have been looking at resorting to buying a separate universal remote, anyone had any experiences with the Logitech Harmony 890 controlling a 921?


----------



## bpauld (May 8, 2004)

My 880 works very well with my 921. Paid about $175.00 on the web.


----------



## pwrdriver56 (May 18, 2006)

bpauld said:


> My 880 works very well with my 921. Paid about $175.00 on the web.


Thanks, Did you have any problem with the set-up? Did it "just start working with IR" like Dish tech support says it will?

Thanks Again , Tim


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I also have used a Harmony remote.

Very easy setup. It works everything I have.


----------



## bpauld (May 8, 2004)

pwrdriver56 said:


> Thanks, Did you have any problem with the set-up? Did it "just start working with IR" like Dish tech support says it will?
> 
> Thanks Again , Tim


No problems at all with the remote. Just operator error on my part. Tech support very helpfl.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have three 880s. WHen I had my 921, the 880 worked fine with it. If you do a search on this forum there are a few threads with comments regarding the 880. From a configuration point of view, it does take a bit to get a hang of the web interface, but compared to the alternatives I have used (Pronto) big step up in easy of use and getting one up quickly. Down side is not configurable as the pronto.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Home theater Master here and love it. The factory remotes just never do it for me. I like the idea of picking up the remote control and hitting one button which then does all the following-
Begins to dim the lights slowly as the screen rolls down out from behind opening theater stage drapes. All the equipment comes on and then I select which receiver or DVD player or VCR source to use and then have channel change all DVR functions, complete device control, lights up / dim, remote aspect ratio for the screen and masks. Ceiling fan speeds etc all on one remote. These cost more but I'm willing to pay a little more for the device that does what I want, perfectly. Can be programmed with intuitive macros on my laptop. Has a small sidekick remote for just basic ch up/dn and volume and device select on a second remote. Has UHF blasters for behind cabinet door use too.


----------

